# Just bought an 02 spec-v. Need Help.



## WesTnine9 (Mar 22, 2006)

I bought the car from a dealership with a few mods already on it. Everything seems to work well except for:
The rpms tend to stick after I press in the clutch making for a somewhat jumpy ride. And when I rev above 2500rpms or so it tends back fire pretty loud.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

List of mods that may be causing the problems:
-DC headers
-Stillen cat-back
-Stillen CAI
-and a half finished grounding kit

Please help me out, -thanks


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

well first you might want to "finish" the grounding kit, since that might be causing some electrical issues. i can't imagine the header or intake causing the problem (dosen't sound like a bad maf) and the exhaust definitely not. are you throwing any codes? what a weird problem


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

i had almost the same prob, my revs were staying after the clutch pedal was down. I searched here and got advice to clean the throttle body because it might be sticking, i did and the rev doesnt hang any more......i dont know bout the back fire issue though...


----------



## WesTnine9 (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks, I'll try cleaning the throttle body and finishing up that ground kit... not looking forward to tangling with that though...


----------



## WesTnine9 (Mar 22, 2006)

also. could it be the exhaust? The exhaust looks to be made of 2.5" piping. With the high flow headers and CAI could the exhaust be too restrictive? causing back pressure when I let off the throttle? 
A buddy of mine says it may just be the muffler being too restrictive, and that some exhaust manufactures make their mufflers that way on purpose. He says that some people actually want to make their cars sound like its backfiring.

What do you guys/gals think??


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

well with the QR,2.5 inch exhaust is a little on the large side for diameter, 2.25 is optimal so maybe its the back pressure in addition to the stuck throttle the flow is reversing itself or moving in conflicking directions, i dunno, i have full catless 2.25 cat back exhaust and header and havent had any problems like that


----------



## WesTnine9 (Mar 22, 2006)

dreamskyline said:


> well with the QR,2.5 inch exhaust is a little on the large side for diameter, 2.25 is optimal so maybe its the back pressure in addition to the stuck throttle the flow is reversing itself or moving in conflicking directions, i dunno, i have full catless 2.25 cat back exhaust and header and havent had any problems like that


What exhaust do you have? I want to replace mine, I hate the way it sounds, even when its not "backfiring"


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

i have the DC header kit, no cats, and the greddy Evo-2 cat-back, sounds great, has a slight ticking at full throttle which takes some getting used to, nice and deep very loud though i paid $1072 for the whole setup but i got a parts hook-up


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I had the same issue and did the idle relearn and it went away.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

For the backfire, the ignition wires are a posibility.


----------



## waingro909 (Oct 24, 2007)

also try resetting the idle/throttle settings of the ecu..theres a thread on here somewhere about how to do it...something about turning the key on and off while holding the gas pedal down..im too lazy to search for it.


----------

